# Menage a troi ... ma poi?



## Coccodrillina.... (31 Luglio 2012)

....sono etero, ma mi hanno sempre incuriosito le ragazze....molte volte col mio compagno avevo discusso della mia fantasia di un menage a troi con una ragazza che piacesse ad entrambi. Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio con amici in cui questa esperienza si è realizzata, quando mi sono accorta che una delle ragazze del giro aveva uno strano interesse per me...l'ho detto al mio lui, prima come fantasia tra noi, poi sempre più convinta. E in effetti avevo ragione. L'ho invitata da noi e alla fine abbiamo dormito insieme, tutti e tre, è stato molto bello e lì per lì mi sono preoccupata che lei non si sentisse "usata"...ora ci siamo mandati dei messaggini, ma io ho condiviso i miei con il mio lui, lui invece le ha mandato una mail (me l'ha detto lui) senza però dirmi cosa le ha scritto....
E io sono improvvisamente gelosa di una ragazza che razionalmente non è affatto un problema per la mia relazione....


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

e poi non 6 così etero


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina.... ha detto:


> ....sono etero, ma mi hanno sempre incuriosito le ragazze....molte volte col mio compagno avevo discusso della mia fantasia di un menage a troi con una ragazza che piacesse ad entrambi. Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio con amici in cui questa esperienza si è realizzata, quando mi sono accorta che una delle ragazze del giro aveva uno strano interesse per me...l'ho detto al mio lui, prima come fantasia tra noi, poi sempre più convinta. E in effetti avevo ragione. L'ho invitata da noi e alla fine abbiamo dormito insieme, tutti e tre, è stato molto bello e lì per lì mi sono preoccupata che lei non si sentisse "usata"...ora ci siamo mandati dei messaggini, ma io ho condiviso i miei con il mio lui, lui invece le ha mandato una mail (me l'ha detto lui) senza però dirmi cosa le ha scritto....
> E io sono improvvisamente gelosa di una ragazza che razionalmente non è affatto un problema per la mia relazione....


sei gelosa della ragazza o del fidanzato?


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei gelosa della ragazza o del fidanzato?


secondo me di tutti e due...


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

sono i rischi di questi giochi


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina.... ha detto:


> ....sono etero, ma mi hanno sempre incuriosito le ragazze....molte volte col mio compagno avevo discusso della mia fantasia di un menage a troi con una ragazza che piacesse ad entrambi. Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio con amici in cui questa esperienza si è realizzata, quando mi sono accorta che una delle ragazze del giro aveva uno strano interesse per me...l'ho detto al mio lui, prima come fantasia tra noi, poi sempre più convinta. E in effetti avevo ragione. L'ho invitata da noi e alla fine abbiamo dormito insieme, tutti e tre, è stato molto bello e lì per lì mi sono preoccupata che lei non si sentisse "usata"...ora ci siamo mandati dei messaggini, ma io ho condiviso i miei con il mio lui, lui invece le ha mandato una mail (me l'ha detto lui) senza però dirmi cosa le ha scritto....
> E io sono improvvisamente gelosa di una ragazza che razionalmente non è affatto un problema per la mia relazione....


Sta storiella non mi è nuova, l'avevo già letta da qualche altra parte..... 
Mi sa di bufala.

Per cui 3 polpette e una bufala e la cena è pronta. Chi ha orecchie.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sta storiella non mi è nuova, l'avevo già letta da qualche altra parte.....
> Mi sa di bufala.
> 
> Per cui 3 polpette e una bufala e la cena è pronta. Chi ha orecchie.......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sta storiella non mi è nuova, l'avevo già letta da qualche altra parte.....
> Mi sa di bufala.
> 
> Per cui 3 polpette e una bufala e la cena è pronta. Chi ha orecchie.......


Hei voi 3, non fate finta di non sentire.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Luglio 2012)

La tua realizzazione è stata fondamentale per capire all'inizio cosa sei tu.
Non resta che continuare queste realizzazioni per vedere se sono voglie "diverse" da aggiungere alla tua relazione, o qualcosa di più.
Per condividerle devi avere un compagno accanto non solo maturo e molto avanti culturalmente, ma soprattutto in grado di poter convidivere la sua Lei un domani anche con un altro. Perchè le voglie potrebbero anche essere per entrambi.
Attenzione. La tua relazione con il tuo ragazzo/marito o compagno può prendere una piega diversa e insolita. Dalla complicità più assoluta alla rottura più totale.
La tua gelosia è importante, non in quanto gelosia e quello che può esprimere, ma ti serve per capire te stessa. In questo momento sei importante te non lui o il fatto che si voglia trombare la tua amicchetta. E' tutto secondario, rapporto fra te e lui compreso.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina.... ha detto:


> ....sono etero, ma mi hanno sempre incuriosito le ragazze....molte volte col mio compagno avevo discusso della mia fantasia di un menage a troi con una ragazza che piacesse ad entrambi. Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio con amici in cui questa esperienza si è realizzata, quando mi sono accorta che una delle ragazze del giro aveva uno strano interesse per me...l'ho detto al mio lui, prima come fantasia tra noi, poi sempre più convinta. E in effetti avevo ragione. L'ho invitata da noi e alla fine abbiamo dormito insieme, tutti e tre, è stato molto bello e lì per lì mi sono preoccupata che lei non si sentisse "usata"...ora ci siamo mandati dei messaggini, ma io ho condiviso i miei con il mio lui, lui invece le ha mandato una mail (me l'ha detto lui) senza però dirmi cosa le ha scritto....
> E io sono improvvisamente gelosa di una ragazza che razionalmente non è affatto un problema per la mia relazione....


Due possono essere i motivi per cui non vuole dirti il contenuto del messaggio 1- Sta pensando di reiterare l'esperienza a tre e vuole farti una sorpresa (compleanni o anniversari in vista?) 2- Sta pensando di reiterare l'esperienza, ma da solo.


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sta storiella non mi è nuova, l'avevo già letta da qualche altra parte.....
> Mi sa di bufala.
> 
> *Per cui 3 polpette e una bufala e la cena è pronta. Chi ha orecchie.......*


Qualcuno ha mica intravisto Minerva, Simy o Sbriciolata?
Si saranno eclissate per non fare cena....


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

..............


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sta storiella non mi è nuova, l'avevo già letta da qualche altra parte.....
> ...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sta storiella non mi è nuova, l'avevo già letta da qualche altra parte.....
> Mi sa di bufala.
> 
> Per cui 3 polpette e una bufala e la cena è pronta. Chi ha orecchie.......


so' i rischi dell'aver trollato ormai su tutto lo scibile cornificatorio...

ce rimangheno solo i marziani..

ahahaah


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dici a me?
> ...


----------



## Coccodrillina (31 Luglio 2012)

@ FataIgnorante

Io credo di sapere cosa sono io...sono etero, ma curiosa....solo pensavo di essere molto sicura della mia relazione e mi preoccupa questa reazione irrazionale!
Cmq di certo l'esperienza la ripeterie (postumi a parte!)
Tra le due spero nella complicità assoluta!

@Non Registrato

non è che non vuole dirmi il contenuto, mi ha detto che le stava scrivedo (letteralmente : che fai? sto scrivendo una mail a ....), ma poi non ha condiviso spontanueamente e io non ho chiesto, perchè i miei messaggi li avevo condivisi spontaneamente.
Cmq lei è lontana e non è facile ripetere l'esperienza, ne' in due ne' da solo.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> @ FataIgnorante
> 
> Io credo di sapere cosa sono io...sono etero, ma curiosa....solo pensavo di essere molto sicura della mia relazione e mi preoccupa questa reazione irrazionale!
> Cmq di certo l'esperienza la ripeterie (postumi a parte!)
> ...


allora il problema è tutto tuo.   devi capire che cosa ha significato per te quell'esperienza


----------



## erab (31 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' i rischi dell'aver trollato ormai su tutto lo scibile cornificatorio...
> 
> *ce rimangheno solo i marzian*i..
> 
> ahahaah


già visto in una puntata di Mistero ..... purtroppo :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> già visto in una puntata di Mistero ..... purtroppo :unhappy:


amanti marziani?

e' il vino...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> @Non Registrato
> 
> non è che non vuole dirmi il contenuto, mi ha detto che le stava scrivedo (letteralmente : che fai? sto scrivendo una mail a ....), ma poi non ha condiviso spontanueamente e io non ho chiesto, perchè i miei messaggi li avevo condivisi spontaneamente.
> Cmq lei è lontana e non è facile ripetere l'esperienza, ne' in due ne' da solo.


Allora chiedigli semplicemente di leggere ciò che ha scritto, se non ha nulla da nascondere non ti negherà questo piacere... e tu potrai toglierti la gelosia dalla testa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Hei voi 3, non fate finta di non sentire.....


Le orecchie...tte le ha Lothar:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e poi non 6 così etero


ma si che è etero.
Ti sembro bisex io?
eppure...


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le orecchie...tte le ha Lothar:rotfl:


ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma si che è etero.
> Ti sembro bisex io?
> eppure...


sai fare le polpette?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> @ FataIgnorante
> 
> Io credo di sapere cosa sono io...sono etero, ma curiosa....solo pensavo di essere molto sicura della mia relazione e mi preoccupa questa reazione irrazionale!
> Cmq di certo l'esperienza la ripeterie (postumi a parte!)
> ...


In effetti penso che un'esperienza di questo tipo non vada ad incrinare la relazione solo se c'è trasparenza assoluta. Ma lui ti ha detto cosa pensa relativamente a quello che avete vissuto?


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma si che è etero.
> Ti sembro bisex io?
> eppure...


che tu non abbia limiti me lo aspetto.

ma quello che non si capisce dal racconto di Coccodrillina è cosa abbia significato questa esperienza x lei.

ed il fatto che la tipa si scambi mail con il suo uomo.....come lo classifica?  gelosia embrionale?


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> @ FataIgnorante
> 
> Io credo di sapere cosa sono io...sono etero, ma curiosa....solo pensavo di essere molto sicura della mia relazione e mi preoccupa questa reazione irrazionale!
> Cmq di certo l'esperienza la ripeterie (postumi a parte!)
> ...


se avesse avuto qualcosa da nascondere non avrebbe scritto la mail davanti a te o se fosse stato così tordo da farlo ti avrebbe raccontato una palla.

Sulla non condivisione lo capisco. Sono anche io così. Non condivido con il mio lui nemmeno la lista della spesa se non mi va.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai fare le polpette?


Mi vengono bene soprattutto quelle in...umido....


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi vengono bene soprattutto quelle in...umido....


:sbatti:


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se avesse avuto qualcosa da nascondere non avrebbe scritto la mail davanti a te o se fosse stato così tordo da farlo ti avrebbe raccontato una palla.
> 
> Sulla non condivisione lo capisco. Sono anche io così. Non condivido con il mio lui nemmeno la lista della spesa se non mi va.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Non sempre, il grande Poe insegna che, spesso, le cose meglio nascoste sono quelle messe in bella vista. In secondo luogo, si parla di un menage a troi e non della lista della spesa... un'esperienza così tanto "condivisa" dopo non ammette segreti.


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> che tu non abbia limiti me lo aspetto.
> 
> ma quello che non si capisce dal racconto di Coccodrillina è cosa abbia significato questa esperienza x lei.
> 
> ed il fatto che la tipa si scambi mail con il suo uomo.....come lo classifica?  gelosia embrionale?


ma non ci sta scambiando mail Sembra che sia stata una volta sola e davanti a lei tra l'altro, quindi in maniera trasparente.

per coccodrillina è stata la prima esperienza e quindi ovvio che senta gelosia, credo sia sana e in qualche modo l'avevo sperimentata anche io.
Forse è anche un pò insicura perchè hanno sposato un paletto del loro rapporto intimo parecchio in là.
Credo che debba un pò decantare a livello emotivo ma soprattutto deve parlare con il suo uomo e spiegargli che desidera leggere ciò che ha scritto alla tipa, perchè comunque fare sesso a tre non è bere un bicchiere un bicchiere d'acqua...

Quindi hai ragione quando dici che lei deve capire cosa ha significato questa esperienza, anche se mi sembra sia stata assolutamente positiva, come dovrebbe sempre essere.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina.... ha detto:


> ....sono etero, ma mi hanno sempre incuriosito le ragazze....molte volte col mio compagno avevo discusso della mia fantasia di un menage a troi con una ragazza che piacesse ad entrambi. Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio con amici in cui questa esperienza si è realizzata, quando mi sono accorta che una delle ragazze del giro aveva uno strano interesse per me...l'ho detto al mio lui, prima come fantasia tra noi, poi sempre più convinta. E in effetti avevo ragione. L'ho invitata da noi e alla fine abbiamo dormito insieme, tutti e tre, è stato molto bello e lì per lì mi sono preoccupata che lei non si sentisse "usata"...ora ci siamo mandati dei messaggini, ma io ho condiviso i miei con il mio lui, lui invece le ha mandato una mail (me l'ha detto lui) senza però dirmi cosa le ha scritto....
> E io sono improvvisamente gelosa di una ragazza che razionalmente non è affatto un problema per la mia relazione....


Mi ricordi uno di quegli horror in cui la sconosciuta si insinua nella coppia e piano piano comincia a sgretolarla fino a tentare di uccidere la lei ufficiale per prenderne il posto ..... brividi de paura :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Mi ricordi uno di quegli horror in cui la sconosciuta si insinua nella coppia e piano piano comincia a sgretolarla fino a tentare di uccidere la lei ufficiale per prenderne il posto ..... brividi de paura :mrgreen:


ma sei young??


----------



## Tubarao (31 Luglio 2012)

OT

Complice l'abbiocco post prandiale latente e il rincoglionimento che avanza inesorabile, il titolo di questo thread, dall'indice, lo avevo (mis)letto come: Manager a Troy.....e poi ? .....e mi si sono prospettati scenari apocalittici

FINE OT


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non ci sta scambiando mail Sembra che sia stata una volta sola e davanti a lei tra l'altro, quindi in maniera trasparente.
> 
> per coccodrillina è stata la prima esperienza e quindi ovvio che senta gelosia, credo sia sana e in qualche modo l'avevo sperimentata anche io.
> Forse è anche un pò insicura perchè hanno sposato un paletto del loro rapporto intimo parecchio in là.
> ...


Io non ho capito una cosa(sai che sono una ragazza di campagna): lei ha scritto che la ragazza provava interesse per LEI... non è che è lui che dovrebbe essere geloso?


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Complice l'abbiocco post prandiale latente e il rincoglionimento che avanza inesorabile, il titolo di questo thread, dall'indice, lo avevo (mis)letto come: Manager a Troy.....e poi ? .....e mi si sono prospettati scenari apocalittici
> 
> FINE OT



pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Complice l'abbiocco post prandiale latente e il rincoglionimento che avanza inesorabile, il titolo di questo thread, dall'indice, lo avevo (mis)letto come: Manager a Troy.....e poi ? .....e mi si sono prospettati scenari apocalittici
> 
> FINE OT


:risata::risata::risata::risata:
sarebbe stata la giusta punizione per entrambe...:risata::risata::risata::risata:

:risata:


----------



## Coccodrillina (31 Luglio 2012)

forse dovrei solo chiederlo a lui...anche se credo che aspetterò che esca di casa domani mattina sperando che non abbia fatto il log out come spesso accade.....

Il fatto è che lui ha cercato me sempre durante il rapporto, il mio sguardo, la mia bocca, mi ha sussurrato ti amo mille volte..e anche dopo mi ha detto che per lui è stato solo come usare un sex toy tra noi.

Alla fine lo so che queste cose le pensa sul serio, alla fina ho invitato io lei, però ora un po' ho paura di aver aperto a lui un modo nuovo, un modo in cui "se accetta che mi scopo una davanti ai suoi occhi accetteràò pure una piccola avventura"

Cose a cui non avevo mai pensato prima.


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sempre, il grande Poe insegna che, spesso, le cose meglio nascoste sono quelle messe in bella vista. In secondo luogo, si parla di un menage a troi e non della lista della spesa... *un'esperienza così tanto "condivisa" dopo non ammette segreti.*


hai assolutamente ragione


----------



## Hellseven (31 Luglio 2012)

*yangfiltro*



Simy ha detto:


> ma sei young??


era yangfiltro. Si


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> era yangfiltro. Si


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Complice l'abbiocco post prandiale latente e il rincoglionimento che avanza inesorabile, il titolo di questo thread, dall'indice, lo avevo (mis)letto come: Manager a Troy.....e poi ? .....e mi si sono prospettati scenari apocalittici
> 
> FINE OT


PURE IO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Io do la colpa agli oppiacei ancora in circolo come anti dolorifici!


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> forse dovrei solo chiederlo a lui...anche se credo che aspetterò che esca di casa domani mattina sperando che non abbia fatto il log out come spesso accade.....
> 
> Il fatto è che lui ha cercato me sempre durante il rapporto, il mio sguardo, la mia bocca, mi ha sussurrato ti amo mille volte..e anche dopo mi ha detto che per lui è stato solo come usare un sex toy tra noi.
> 
> ...


mah....mi sembra tu stia facendo un ragionamento troppo femminile.  noi siamo semplici


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....mi sembra tu stia facendo un ragionamento troppo femminile.  noi siamo semplici


Concordo però lei gli deve parlare e deve esporgli le sue insicurezze se no diventano grandi insicurezze e da come si è comportato lui (cercandola sempre eccetera) sono certa che saprà rassicurarla.


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> forse dovrei solo chiederlo a lui...anche se credo che aspetterò che esca di casa domani mattina sperando che non abbia fatto il log out come spesso accade.....
> 
> Il fatto è che lui ha cercato me sempre durante il rapporto, il mio sguardo, la mia bocca, mi ha sussurrato ti amo mille volte..e anche dopo mi ha detto che per lui è stato solo come usare un sex toy tra noi.
> 
> ...


No no no no no. Assolutamente no. Siete stati così onesti fino ad ora, perché aspettare di guardare quell'e-mail dietro le spalle del tuo lui?? CHIEDIGLIELO. Punto. In moltissimi casi basta semplicemente parlare. E poi, se hai avuto il coraggio di chiedergli 'sto menage mica ti spaventerai davanti a una mail? hai paura che lui ti dica di no? tanto se c'è qualcosa che non quadra lo capisci in entrambi i casi... ergo, perché rinunciare a essere completamente onesti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....mi sembra tu stia facendo un ragionamento troppo femminile. noi siamo semplici


secondo me lui si sta preoccupando di non perdere il posto...


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me lui si sta preoccupando di non perdere il posto...


non credo.  Coccodrillina non ha detto quasi niente sul suo di piacere....


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo però lei gli deve parlare e deve esporgli le sue insicurezze se no diventano grandi insicurezze e da come si è comportato lui (cercandola sempre eccetera) sono certa che saprà rassicurarla.


parlarne con lui va benissimo.   se la storia è andata come l'ha descritta Coccodrillina....direi che è lei che si sta facendo delle paranoie inutili


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina.... ha detto:


> ....sono etero, ma mi hanno sempre incuriosito le ragazze....molte volte col mio compagno avevo discusso della mia fantasia di un menage a troi con una ragazza che piacesse ad entrambi. Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio con amici in cui questa esperienza si è realizzata, quando mi sono accorta che una delle ragazze del giro aveva uno strano interesse per me...l'ho detto al mio lui, prima come fantasia tra noi, poi sempre più convinta. E in effetti avevo ragione. L'ho invitata da noi e alla fine abbiamo dormito insieme, tutti e tre, è stato molto bello e lì per lì mi sono preoccupata che lei non si sentisse "usata"...ora ci siamo mandati dei messaggini, ma io ho condiviso i miei con il mio lui, lui invece le ha mandato una mail (me l'ha detto lui) senza però dirmi cosa le ha scritto....
> E io sono improvvisamente gelosa di una ragazza che razionalmente non è affatto un problema per la mia relazione....



Ti fidi di lui?
Se si dimentica della mail...
oppure non guardarla di nascosto da lui...


----------



## Coccodrillina (31 Luglio 2012)

Perplesso: nella tua semplicità cosa vedi? io sicuramente mi sto facendo paranoie inutili, ma non me lo sarei aspettato

Sbriciolata: non credo a questo, non avrebbe motivi

Tebe: sì è stata una sola mail ed è stata la mia prima esperienza. Mi spieghi la gelosia che avevi provato tu? come l'hai elaborata? l'esperienza di per se è stata assolutamente positiva perchè assolutamente volontaria da parte di tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> Perplesso: nella tua semplicità cosa vedi? io sicuramente mi sto facendo paranoie inutili, ma non me lo sarei aspettato
> 
> Sbriciolata: non credo a questo, non avrebbe motivi
> 
> Tebe: sì è stata una sola mail ed è stata la mia prima esperienza. Mi spieghi la gelosia che avevi provato tu? come l'hai elaborata? l'esperienza di per se è stata assolutamente positiva perchè assolutamente volontaria da parte di tutti.


Beh inZZomma... la fantasia era la tua, l'idea la tua, la ragazza è stata colpita da te... io se fossi in lui un dubbio ce l'avrei... ma io sono una ragassa di campagna...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> parlarne con lui va benissimo. se la storia è andata come l'ha descritta Coccodrillina....direi che è lei che si sta facendo delle paranoie inutili



be'nessuno invidia il tipo??magari...potesse succedere a me...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> Perplesso: nella tua semplicità cosa vedi? io sicuramente mi sto facendo paranoie inutili, ma non me lo sarei aspettato
> 
> Sbriciolata: non credo a questo, non avrebbe motivi
> 
> Tebe: sì è stata una sola mail ed è stata la mia prima esperienza. Mi spieghi la gelosia che avevi provato tu? come l'hai elaborata? l'esperienza di per se è stata assolutamente positiva perchè assolutamente volontaria da parte di tutti.


tu hai acconsentito a soddisfare una delle fantasie maschili più comuni,quindi al 99% il tuo lui ti ama più di prima.
Se non è trasalito o ha farfugliato scuse assurde quando hai notato la mail,banalmente stava scambiando 4 chiacchiere con una donna con cui siete stati bene entrambi.

Come hanno detto le ragazze,tu esponi serenamente i tuoi pensieri a lui,non ho dubbi che la cosa finirà lì.
al limite ti chiederà quanto ti è piaciuta la cosa e se ti andrebbe di rifarla.

stai pure tranquilla


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'nessuno invidia il tipo??magari...potesse succedere a me...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


tutti noi maschi  del forum stiamo invidiando il tipo,tranquillo


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> Perplesso: nella tua semplicità cosa vedi? io sicuramente mi sto facendo paranoie inutili, ma non me lo sarei aspettato
> 
> Sbriciolata: non credo a questo, non avrebbe motivi
> 
> Tebe: sì è stata una sola mail ed è stata la mia prima esperienza. Mi spieghi la gelosia che avevi provato tu? come l'hai elaborata? l'esperienza di per se è stata assolutamente positiva perchè assolutamente volontaria da parte di tutti.



ti premetto che non sono gelosa di natura quindi...
Anche la mia esperienza era stata assolutamente positiva e volontaria da parte di tutti, però dopo ero entrata un pò in paranoia che lui potesse preferire quel tipo di sesso  e che farlo poi tra noi non fosse più sufficiente.
C'era anche una gelosia territoriale se così si può chiamare e come te mi chiedevo se lui (era un diversamente fedele come me) avrebbe voluto ripetere l'esperienza senza di me.
Ho fatto qualche giorno con un pò di rogna, sono andata da lei ( e ha tentato di farmi in ufficio:mrgreen, abbiamo parlato di cosa aveva significato per me, per lei se lei si aspettava un proseguo...
Poi sono andata da lui e gli ho esposto tutte le mie insicurezze.

Ecco perchè ti dico di parargli, perchè lui è riuscito a tranquillizzarmi e solo così sono riuscita ad elaborare la mia gelosia, dimenticarla e...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

diglielo davvero. Non frugare di nascosto. Non farlo.
Siete in condivisione massima adesso, non mettere quest'ombra.
Fidati di lui.


----------



## Coccodrillina (31 Luglio 2012)

Grazie ragazzi, siete stai di aiuto, mi sento più tranquilla, ne parlerò apertamente col mio lui.


----------



## exStermy (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi vengono bene soprattutto quelle in...umido....


quelle co' le caccole...

ahahahah


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina.... ha detto:


> ....sono etero, ma mi hanno sempre incuriosito le ragazze....molte volte col mio compagno avevo discusso della mia fantasia di un menage a troi con una ragazza che piacesse ad entrambi. Siamo appena tornati da un viaggio con amici in cui questa esperienza si è realizzata, quando mi sono accorta che una delle ragazze del giro aveva uno strano interesse per me...l'ho detto al mio lui, prima come fantasia tra noi, poi sempre più convinta. E in effetti avevo ragione. L'ho invitata da noi e alla fine abbiamo dormito insieme, tutti e tre, è stato molto bello e lì per lì mi sono preoccupata che lei non si sentisse "usata"...ora ci siamo mandati dei messaggini, ma io ho condiviso i miei con il mio lui, lui invece le ha mandato una mail (me l'ha detto lui) senza però dirmi cosa le ha scritto....
> E io sono improvvisamente gelosa di una ragazza che razionalmente non è affatto un problema per la mia relazione....


In questi casi e' meglio pagare qualcuna e poi invitarla gentilmente ad andarsene appena finito.


----------



## Sabina_ (31 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'nessuno invidia il tipo??magari...potesse succedere a me...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma come?? Tra moglie e "amanti" varie nessuna e' disponibile a farti questo tipo di regalo??


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ma come?? Tra moglie e "amanti" varie nessuna e' disponibile a farti questo tipo di regalo??


ma infatti...che ci vuole....


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> @Non Registrato
> 
> non è che non vuole dirmi il contenuto, mi ha detto che le stava scrivedo (letteralmente : che fai? sto scrivendo una mail a ....), ma poi non ha condiviso spontanueamente e io non ho chiesto, perchè i miei messaggi li avevo condivisi spontaneamente.
> Cmq lei è lontana e non è facile ripetere l'esperienza, ne' in due ne' da solo.


Non ti voglio mettere la pulce nell'orecchio, ma il fatto che sia lontana o che abbiate fatto questa esperienza insieme...non ti mette assolutamente "al riparo".
Lui può benissimo incontrarla e sentirla da solo.
Chiarisci questi aspetti.

La prossima volta, certe esperienze si fanno con chi non incontrerai più.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2012)

TroiS.


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> TroiS.


abbiamo già Minerva, grazie.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Luglio 2012)

Certo che come gruppo terapia funzionaimo alla grande.
Coccodrillina, dopo che hai parlato col tipo (al quale mi accodo nella benevola invidia) cerca di scorpire te stessa il più possibile.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Certo che come gruppo terapia funzionaimo alla grande.
> Coccodrillina, dopo che hai parlato col tipo (al quale mi accodo nella benevola invidia) cerca di scorpire te stessa il più possibile.
> In bocca al lupo!


e soprattutto che ci dica come è andata a finire


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> abbiamo già Minerva, grazie.


Acciderbolina. Scusami, non volevo. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Acciderbolina. Scusami, non volevo. Ci mancherebbe.



era ironico....


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' davvero così per voi?
> 
> Buono a sapersi.
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto paura che lui si prendesse una cotta paurosa per la bella e selvaggia ospite d'onore...


impensabile.  a meno che tu sia la figlia di Fantozzi e l'altra sia Monica Bellucci o Melissa Satta


----------



## Coccodrillina (1 Agosto 2012)

perchè impensabile? magari fare l'amore con lei è più bello che con me....non mi sembra assurdo, cmq lei vive all'estero, non credo la loro sia una storia minimamente possibile


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

:mrgreen:





Coccodrillina ha detto:


> perchè impensabile? magari fare l'amore con lei è più bello che con me....non mi sembra assurdo, cmq lei vive all'estero, non credo la loro sia una storia minimamente possibile


bisognerebe constatarlo di persona..
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Coccodrillina, ma il contrario? Nel senso, ti è mai balzata in testa l'idea di farlo con due uomini contemporaneamente?


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coccodrillina, ma il contrario? Nel senso, ti è mai balzata in testa l'idea di farlo con due uomini contemporaneamente?


con me e te Joe?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> con me e te Joe?:mrgreen:


al buio buio?

maro'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> con me e te Joe?:mrgreen:


Non volermene amico canterino, perchè chiaramente non è per te che hai anche prodotto qualche pezzo piacevole all'orecchio, ma diciamo che in certi ambiti personalmente preferirei l'esclusività.


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non volermene amico canterino, perchè chiaramente non è per te che hai anche prodotto qualche pezzo piacevole all'orecchio, ma diciamo che in certi ambiti personalmente preferirei l'esclusività.


ok cmq se lei vuole l'invito vale lo stesso.. faccio per 2 ahahaha
:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ok cmq se lei vuole l'invito vale lo stesso.. faccio per 2 ahahaha
> :mrgreen:


BOOOOOMMMM!!!

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> BOOOOOMMMM!!!
> 
> ahahahah



che è successo?? che è sto casino....
ah battiato che ha fatto il botto.... 

ok...mi rimetto a dormire  :sonno:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> al buio buio?
> 
> maro'...
> 
> ahahahahah


no oscuro non viene hahhahahaha


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che è successo?? che è sto casino....
> ah battiato che ha fatto il botto....
> 
> ok...mi rimetto a dormire :sonno:


chi dorme non piglia...pesci.. ahahahaha:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> chi dorme non piglia...pesci.. ahahahaha:rotfl::rotfl:


chi l'ha detto :diavoletto:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> chi l'ha detto :diavoletto:



qualcuno che la sapeva lunga


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> qualcuno che la sapeva lunga


c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è sempre l'eccezione che conferma la regola :carneval:



in questo caso però la vedo...dura:carneval:


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> in questo caso però la vedo...dura:carneval:


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coccodrillina, ma il contrario? Nel senso, ti è mai balzata in testa l'idea di farlo con due uomini contemporaneamente?


sei il solito .... porco. Non ti è bastato che la cassiera si lincenziasse?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sei il solito .... porco. Non ti è bastato che la cassiera si lincenziasse?


Disgraziato. E' andata bene che il mio coinquilino di ufficio sia andato a mangiare. Adesso mi tocca pulire video e tastiera:rotfl:


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Disgraziato. E' andata bene che il mio coinquilino di ufficio sia andato a mangiare. Adesso mi tocca pulire video e tastiera:rotfl:


Mi dispiace :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sei il solito .... porco. Non ti è bastato che la cassiera si lincenziasse?


:risata:


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> perchè impensabile? magari fare l'amore con lei è più bello che con me....non mi sembra assurdo, cmq lei vive all'estero, non credo la loro sia una storia minimamente possibile


tu hai dimostrato di essere pronta a realizzare i suoi desideri.   ovvero 6 il sogno di ogni uomo

anche se fosse la tipa fosse Adriana Lima non avrebbe lo stesso significato tuo.

davvero,non capisco perchè ti fai tutte ste paranoie


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coccodrillina, ma il contrario? Nel senso, ti è mai balzata in testa l'idea di farlo con due uomini contemporaneamente?



anatema..maledizione...oblio...cosa mi ricordi????:scared:.....pessimo ricordo


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coccodrillina, ma il contrario? Nel senso, ti è mai balzata in testa l'idea di farlo con due uomini contemporaneamente?


brrrrrr, che schifo, il solo pensiero di un uomo nel mio letto mi fa vomitare..:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> brrrrrr, che schifo, il solo pensiero di un uomo nel mio letto mi fa vomitare..:unhappy:


... a proposito delle inibizioni...


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> brrrrrr, che schifo, il solo pensiero di un uomo nel mio letto mi fa vomitare..:unhappy:


Addirittura


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Addirittura


si, gli uomini mi fanno senso, sono praticamente lesbica


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> si, gli uomini mi fanno senso, sono praticamente lesbica


Ritengo, ma questo è un mio pensiero, che dal momento che dichiari di essere lesbica, gli uomini non dovrebbero farti senso, ma bensì esserti indifferenti.
C'è una sostanziale differenza, ritengo che possano fare senso alcune tipologie di animali o vegetali, ma non l'essere umano.:smile:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> brrrrrr, che schifo, il solo pensiero di un uomo nel mio letto mi fa vomitare..:unhappy:


ao' a quela zoccola la potete castigare anche su un divano, un tavolo da cucina, per terra etcetc...

l'importante e' che ve pijate le misure pe' nun sbaja' pertugi...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> brrrrrr, che schifo, il solo pensiero di un uomo nel mio letto mi fa vomitare..:unhappy:


a me. no.


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me. no.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me. no.


ma va?

che sgupp...

ahahah


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me. no.


grande tebuccia
:up:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> brrrrrr, che schifo, il solo pensiero di un uomo nel mio letto mi fa vomitare..:unhappy:


non 

Se tiene lontano le mani, e altro, non ho particolari problemi in un'eventuale condivisione.

Una volta vidi un filmato su internet con i _bloopeers _dei film porno. Due tipi finirono a cazzotti perchè uno dei due _sbagliò mira durante il finale  _:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> grande tebuccia
> :up:


ma e' inutile che lecchi....

nun ta' da'...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma e' inutile che lecchi....
> 
> nun ta' da'...
> 
> ahahahah


 posso sempre ripiegare su di te


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

purtroppo la mia è una repulsione a pelle, mi da fastidio pure il bacetto di saluto, un abbraccio poi non ne parliamo.. per fortuna recupero bene con le donne, altro pianeta


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> non
> 
> Se tiene lontano le mani, e altro, non ho particolari problemi in un'eventuale condivisione.
> 
> Una volta vidi un filmato su internet con i _bloopeers _dei film porno. Due tipi finirono a cazzotti perchè uno dei due _sbagliò mira durante il finale _:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma la visione dell'altro ammoscia..


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> posso sempre ripiegare su di te


cosi' stai combinato???...ahahahahah

ma le mignotte da te stanno tutte in galera?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sei il solito .... porco. Non ti è bastato che la cassiera si lincenziasse?


Non scherzarmi, micino, tu non sai come soffro. :\


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non scherzarmi, micino, tu non sai come soffro. :\


Al tuo posto avrei già preso informazioni al riguardo...........


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non scherzarmi, micino, tu non sai come soffro. :\


e so' problemi, so'...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non scherzarmi, micino, tu non sai come soffro. :\


morta una cassiera se ne fa un'altra :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma la visione dell'altro ammoscia..


ma infatti lui mica l'ha visto...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma la visione dell'altro ammoscia..


specie se l'altro e' messo mejo der tuo..

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> non
> 
> Se tiene lontano le mani, e altro, non ho particolari problemi in un'eventuale condivisione


Se fai una cosa stile prima tu poi io, allora di sicuro non c‘è contatto. Ma poco poco lei volesse entrambi insieme, non credo che resisteresti.


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> morta una cassiera se ne fa un'altra :mexican:


Beh andiamo adagio.... non vorrei che si esaurissero le cassiere, se joey se le fa tutte... ke succede?


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cosi' stai combinato???...ahahahahah
> 
> ma le mignotte da te stanno tutte in galera?
> 
> ahahahah



no ogni tanto mioi vedo con soreta


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fai una cosa stile prima tu poi io, allora di sicuro non c‘è contatto. Ma poco poco lei volesse entrambi insieme, non credo che resisteresti.


sei limitato...

volendo ce sta da divertirse un casino anche senza entra' in contatto col "collega"...

ahahahah


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fai una cosa stile prima tu poi io, allora di sicuro non c‘è contatto. Ma poco poco lei volesse entrambi insieme, non credo che resisteresti.


Ma ke stai a dì... In questo modo togli alla donna tutto il piacere....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> morta una cassiera se ne fa un'altra :mexican:


Ahahaahahah! Un olocausto di cassiere, insomma.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> no ogni tanto mioi vedo con soreta


allora stai proprio inguaiato...

e' un vero cesso...detto da fratello...

figurt'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahaahahah! Un olocausto di cassiere, insomma.


:rotfl:spesa gratis per tutti:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora stai proprio inguaiato...
> 
> e' un vero cesso...detto da fratello...
> 
> ...



e tu invece comm stai messo a 16? ahahahahhahaahhha


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahaahahah! Un olocausto di cassiere, insomma.


pensa se se spargesse la voce....

co' le casse automatiche te la cavi?

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei limitato...
> 
> volendo ce sta da divertirse un casino anche senza entra' in contatto col "collega"...
> 
> ahahahah


Mah, dici? Sei sicuro che tra una cosa e l‘altra non lo sfioreresti neanche per sbaglio?
Io temo di si, che sia ben più che probabile. A meno che non giochiamo alle belle statuine e guai a chi se move e sconfina, chiaro.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e tu invece comm stai messo a 16? ahahahahhahaahhha


o' sidc' non e' ancor assut'...

e mo' t'esse a' tombol'...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, dici? Sei sicuro che tra una cosa e l‘altra non lo sfioreresti neanche per sbaglio?
> Io temo di si, che sia ben più che probabile. A meno che non giochiamo alle belle statuine e guai a chi se move e sconfina, chiaro.


c'e' molto margine fidate...

nun se sta poi cosi' vicini vicini....

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> o' sidc' non e' ancor assut'...
> 
> e mo' t'esse a' tombol'...
> 
> ahahahah


ahahaahahaha  mà prestat nà cassiera? ahahahahhaa


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, dici? Sei sicuro che tra una cosa e l‘altra non lo sfioreresti neanche per sbaglio?
> Io temo di si, che sia ben più che probabile. A meno che non giochiamo alle belle statuine e guai a chi se move e sconfina, chiaro.


uffa Joey debbo proprio piantarti i canini in una gamba????non e'come dici tu...fidati di me


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

insomma che mi avete trascinato nella promiscuità pure sterminatore.
uno ne avevamo e l'abbiamo perso


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma che mi avete trascinato nella promiscuità pure sterminatore.
> uno ne avevamo e l'abbiamo perso


io ho gia' dato...

comunque....mortacci sua ovunque ora sia...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma che mi avete trascinato nella promiscuità pure sterminatore.
> uno ne avevamo e l'abbiamo perso


è diventato promisQuo da quando va al super...


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è diventato promisQuo da quando va al super...


ma non era giuseppino col sigaro quello della cassiera?


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me. no.


Quoto.


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> morta una cassiera se ne fa un'altra :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non era giuseppino col sigaro quello della cassiera?


eh sì. Appunto.


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> c'e' molto margine fidate...
> 
> nun se sta poi cosi' vicini vicini....
> 
> ahahahahah


ma...ma...Stermy...tu...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma...ma...Stermy...tu...


 LO CHANEL, PRESTO!


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma...ma...Stermy...tu...


Che gli avete fatto!?

Brutte!


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LO CHANEL, PRESTO!


ho capito ma mica possiamo sempre correre a destra e sinistra...ma che so tutti sti mancamenti! 
e che diamine"!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho capito ma mica possiamo sempre correre a destra e sinistra...ma che so tutti sti mancamenti!
> e che diamine"!!!!


eccheneso, tutte debolucce qua... pare di essere in paradiso con Dante...


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccheneso, tutte debolucce qua... pare di essere in paradiso con Dante...



se non ci fossimo io e te.... :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se non ci fossimo io e te.... :rotfl:


Le crocerossine?

Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma...ma...Stermy...tu...


trazolla i miei pertugi so' ancora intonsi...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le crocerossine?
> 
> Maurizio



Maurì qui sono tutte dallo svenimento facile! o le soccorriamo o è un'ecatombe


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le crocerossine?
> 
> Maurizio


Non sarà mica una tua fantasia...


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho capito ma mica possiamo sempre correre a destra e sinistra...ma che so tutti sti mancamenti!
> e che diamine"!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sarà mica una tua fantasia...


Ma anche no

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma anche no
> 
> Maurizio


perchè che c'è di male


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè che c'è di male


Come che c'è di male?! Cosi gli viene l'infarto, non vedi che c'ha pure lo steto.

Meglio i croccantini. Che sono finiti?


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma anche no
> 
> Maurizio


-100 punti...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè che c'è di male


c'ha bassa la presiun'...

na' pompatina sul davanti non si puo' dare?

ahahahah


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè che c'è di male



i SALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

passante ha detto:


> i SALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


MIRACOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Come che c'è di male?! Cosi gli viene l'infarto, non vedi che c'ha pure lo steto.
> 
> Meglio i croccantini. Che sono finiti?



no no...ora arrivano


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè che c'è di male



Niente, solo che non  mi piacciono le cose organizzate, mi piace farmi trasportare dal vento, vivere il momento,
Non do mai appuntamenti oltre la giornata, altrimenti declino.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Come che c'è di male?! Cosi gli viene l'infarto, non vedi che c'ha pure lo steto.
> 
> Meglio i croccantini. Che sono finiti?





exStermy ha detto:


> c'ha bassa la presiun'...
> 
> na' pompatina sul davanti non si puo' dare?
> 
> ahahahah





passante ha detto:


> i SALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


fortuna che ci siete voi a darmi soddisfazione :blu:


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no...ora arrivano


Eccheccavolo...nella ciotola del cane!


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> MIRACOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Niente, solo che non mi piacciono le cose organizzate, mi piace farmi trasportare dal vento, vivere il momento,
> *Non do mai appuntamenti oltre la giornata, altrimenti declino.
> 
> *Maurizio




 elapeppa però!
come sei fiscale!


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Eccheccavolo...nella ciotola del cane!


li vuoi serviti su un vassoio d'argento ?


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se non ci fossimo io e te.... :rotfl:


:up::up:
:up:


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fortuna che ci siete voi a darmi soddisfazione :blu:


Come pazienti non ce n'è uno buono....ma non ti preoccupare vedi che mo uno arriva.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Come che c'è di male?! Cosi gli viene l'infarto, non vedi che c'ha pure lo steto.
> 
> Meglio i croccantini. Che sono finiti?


Abbiamo l'atropina... tranquillo


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> li vuoi serviti su un vassoio d'argento ?



nel vassoio del nostro nemico giurato io non li mangerei mai....sai come e' noblesse felina....


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le crocerossine?
> 
> Maurizio



arieccolo.. "l'incompreso":mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> elapeppa però!
> come sei fiscale!


Odio gli appuntamenti, sono per il cotto e mangiato senza prenotazione, già ne vivo troppi nel lavoro di orari e appuntamenti, nel tempo libero mi piace buttare l 'orologio.

Maurizio


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Abbiamo l'atropina... tranquilloView attachment 5149


Bashhhtarda! :rotfl:

Però che siringone!


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sarà mica una tua fantasia...


mi sa che non l'ha capita


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Oh....è arrivato per davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Odio gli appuntamenti, sono per il cotto e mangiato senza prenotazione, già ne vivo troppi nel lavoro di orari e appuntamenti, nel tempo libero mi piace buttare l 'orologio.
> 
> Maurizio


ah ma non è un problema, sai? Noi si arriva, ti si carica sull'ambulanza e si parte...


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Odio gli appuntamenti, sono per il cotto e mangiato senza prenotazione, già ne vivo troppi nel lavoro di orari e appuntamenti, nel tempo libero mi piace buttare l 'orologio.
> 
> Maurizio


vabbè..io pure vado sempre di corsa...ma se dovo organizzare una seratina carina lo faccio


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nel vassoio del nostro nemico giurato io non li mangerei mai....sai come e' noblesse felina....


:bleble:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma non è un problema, sai? Noi si arriva, ti si carica sull'ambulanza e si parte...



per il reparto psichiatria...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma non è un problema, sai? Noi si arriva, ti si carica sull'ambulanza e si parte...


Addirittura  servizio a domicilio, lo fate spesso? non è che siete quelle di Arcore?

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Addirittura servizio a domicilio, lo fate spesso? non è che siete quelle di Arcore?
> 
> Maurizio


ma vatti a fare una cagata a mare....


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Addirittura servizio a domicilio, lo fate spesso? non è che siete quelle di Arcore?
> 
> Maurizio



Tu non fare troppe domande


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Addirittura servizio a domicilio, lo fate spesso? non è che siete quelle di Arcore?
> 
> Maurizio


No, spesso no. Solo casi eccezionali. Io e Simy andiamo in missione per conto... di qualcuno addirittura più in alto... shhhhh, mi raccomando.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, spesso no. Solo casi eccezionali. Io e Simy andiamo in missione per conto... di qualcuno addirittura più in alto... shhhhh, mi raccomando.


Ma sei ancora in ferie?

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora in ferie?
> 
> Maurizio


tesoro... tu hai buttato l'orologio... e pure io a quest'ora!


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, spesso no. Solo casi eccezionali. Io e Simy andiamo in missione per conto... di qualcuno addirittura più in alto... shhhhh, mi raccomando.



questo è un caso umano infatti


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tesoro... tu hai buttato l'orologio... e pure io a quest'ora!


si magari, io alle 19:00  riunione, poi cena,  già mi sento male a proposito di ambulanza


Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si magari, io alle 19:00 riunione, poi cena, già mi sento male a proposito di ambulanza
> 
> 
> Maurizio



povero calimero... ce l'hanno tutti con te perche sei piccolo e nero:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma vatti a fare una cagata a mare....


se e' a Rimini nun se ne accorge nisciun...

pero' io preferisco....

va' cazz' l' rizz cu' cul...

Battia', va' cazz' l' rizz cu' cul...!!!

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si magari, io alle 19:00 riunione, poi cena, già* mi sento male a proposito di a*mbulanza
> 
> 
> Maurizio


dobbiamo venire a salvarti?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se e' a Rimini nun se ne accorge nisciun...
> 
> pero' io preferisco....
> 
> ...



oh patacca non si denigra la Riviera........non sara'come alle tue Tremiti..ma certo se  stai a riva e'brutto.io ci vado alle 13-14 quando non c'e' nessuno e vado molto al largo..fidati e'trasparente..anche troppo..l'ultima volta ero certo ci fosse dietro una verdesca...non ti dico..altro che la stracotta Pellegrini..andavo a canna...ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si magari, io alle 19:00  riunione, poi cena,  già mi sento male a proposito di ambulanza
> 
> 
> Maurizio


e datte malato...

come dici?

nun se vede la differenza?

evabbe' fijo mio...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> c'e' molto margine fidate...
> 
> nun se sta poi cosi' vicini vicini....


Mmm. Sarà.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh patacca non si denigra la Riviera........non sara'come alle tue Tremiti..ma certo se  stai a riva e'brutto.io ci vado alle 13-14 quando non c'e' nessuno e vado molto al largo..fidati e'trasparente..anche troppo..l'ultima volta ero certo ci fosse dietro una verdesca...non ti dico..altro che la stracotta Pellegrini..andavo a canna...ahahahahah


e c'avete pure er coraggio de chiama' mare quella fogna a cielo aperto?

zoccole dentro ar mare, zoccole sulla spiaggia...pure negli alberghi...le discoteche...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io ci vado alle 13-14 quando non c'e' nessuno e vado molto al largo..fidati e'trasparente..



Vabbè gattone micioso, ma così so boni tutto se te ne vai un miglio dalla costa.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè gattone micioso, ma così so boni tutto se te ne vai un miglio dalla costa.


ce credo che glje piace l'acqua....va in Croazia...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e c'avete pure er coraggio de chiama' mare quella fogna a cielo aperto?
> 
> zoccole dentro ar mare, zoccole sulla spiaggia...pure negli alberghi...le discoteche...
> 
> ahahahah


abbiamo depuratori giovine..che voi laggiu'manco sapete cosa sono..

resto vero..pieno..credimi una in mare l'anno scorso si era fatta avanti...mai successo e mai piu'accadra'...purtroppo non arriva mia moglie.....mi sarei morso le palle....posto che sia possibile...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dobbiamo venire a salvarti?


Magari, ma non potrei, dato che sono io a richiederle.


Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè gattone micioso, ma così so boni tutto se te ne vai un miglio dalla costa.


non piu'di 200 mt..l'anno scorso mia ha sopreso il garbino a momenti ci resto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari, ma non potrei, dato che sono io a richiederle.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


va beh... In ogni caso Simy, tu tienti pronta con il camice e lo stetoscopio... io ho l'atropina e, naturalmente, il defibrillatore multiuso. Se c'è una chiamata... siamo pronte.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> abbiamo depuratori giovine..che voi laggiu'manco sapete cosa sono..
> 
> resto vero..pieno..credimi una in mare l'anno scorso si era fatta avanti...mai successo e mai piu'accadra'...purtroppo non arriva mia moglie.....mi sarei morso le palle....posto che sia possibile...


se domani....a Rimini  avete un collettore fognario che praticamenteche scarica proprio sulla spiaggia e quando piove ve fate er bagno in mezzo ai colibatteri fecali, che saranno pure simpatici perche' parlano romagnolo ma sempre de merda se tratta...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari, ma non potrei, dato che sono io a richiederle.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



e allora non lamentarti


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh... In ogni caso Simy, tu tienti pronta con il camice e lo stetoscopio... io ho l'atropina e, naturalmente, il defibrillatore multiuso. Se c'è una chiamata... siamo pronte.



:yes:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh... In ogni caso Simy, tu tienti pronta con il camice e lo stetoscopio... io ho l'atropina e, naturalmente, il defibrillatore multiuso. Se c'è una chiamata... siamo pronte.


cazzius se siete attrezzate...

ao' ve manca solo come dutur il Cluney e state a posto...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh... In ogni caso Simy, tu tienti pronta con il camice e lo stetoscopio... io ho l'atropina e, naturalmente, il defibrillatore multiuso. Se c'è una chiamata... siamo pronte.


e la rettoscopia


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e la rettoscopia


eh no, spiacente, lì ci vuole il medico...


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh no, spiacente, lì ci vuole il medico...



tranquilla.. la sonda scorre libera nel caso di maurizio  :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se domani....a Rimini avete un collettore fognario che praticamenteche scarica proprio sulla spiaggia e quando piove ve fate er bagno in mezzo ai colibatteri fecali, che saranno pure simpatici perche' parlano romagnolo ma sempre de merda se tratta...
> 
> ahahahah



come casso fai a saperlo???e'top secret......purtroppo a luglio 1 volta e'successo..


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LO CHANEL, PRESTO!


troppo tardi...mi sono ripresa adesso....devo leggere ancora....mi sento un pò debole...spero che Stermy scherzasse....

oddio...paura...


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Che gli avete fatto!?
> 
> Brutte!


Sei tornatooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> trazolla i miei pertugi so' ancora intonsi...
> 
> ahahahah


Non lo mettevo indubbio ma si parlava di un sano Dp e sembrava che tu...

Oddio CHANEL!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come casso fai a saperlo???e'top secret......purtroppo a luglio 1 volta e'successo..


io so' sempre tutto....

voj sape' quanto c'hai in banca?

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei tornatooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


E dove vado. Sto inguaiato fino al collo.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo mettevo indubbio ma si parlava di un sano Dp e sembrava che tu...
> 
> Oddio CHANEL!!!!!


va' che io da single nun me so' fatto manca' gnente de sfizi CON LE DONZELLE!!!!...

(devo specificare oseno' quel rompicoglioni de battiato me scassa er cazzo...)

ahahahah


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va' che io da single nun me so' fatto manca' gnente de sfizi CON LE DONZELLE!!!!...
> 
> (devo specificare oseno' quel rompicoglioni de battiato me scassa er cazzo...)
> 
> ahahahah


Eh...solo che ti sei sposato a 23 anni.


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E dove vado. Sto inguaiato fino al collo.


ma non ti vedevo più...uff...


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non ti vedevo più...uff...


Pure cecata? Ma tebe....


----------



## exSermy (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Eh...solo che ti sei sposato a 23 anni.


se domani....a 36 dopo 5 che eravamo insieme......

comunque...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va' che io da single nun me so' fatto manca' gnente de sfizi CON LE DONZELLE!!!!...
> 
> (devo specificare oseno' quel rompicoglioni de battiato me scassa er cazzo...)
> 
> ahahahah


...e che pensavo che tu fossi ormonalmente come dire...un pò _letargato_ ecco...pure da gIovIne...
Solo Marx e lotta dura senza paura....

flapflap


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io so' sempre tutto....
> 
> voj sape' quanto c'hai in banca?
> 
> ahahahahah



ahahhahh.....Stermy stai diventando piu'popolare di Lui..Il Contin...chiedi a d admin di registrarti..ormai basta esilio no???


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Pure cecata? Ma tebe....


ma no scusa...cecata può darsi ma negli ultimi 10 giorni circa non mi sembra di averti visto....




Devo smetterla di pensare sempre al sesso mi sa.
Ormai non vedo più nik, solo pipini



:rotfl:


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhahh.....Stermy stai diventando piu'popolare di Lui..Il Contin...chiedi a d admin di registrarti..ormai basta esilio no???


Uè.....e da mo che l'avevo detto che c'aveva le quotazioni al rialzo. Solo quelle purtroppo.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...e che pensavo che tu fossi ormonalmente come dire...un pò _letargato_ ecco...pure da gIovIne...
> Solo Marx e lotta dura senza paura....
> 
> flapflap


e chi faceva distinzioni politiche?

la guera e' guera....

pure na' bigotta del varesotto riuscii a convertire al zoccolaggio...

devo di' che so' molto predisposte le represse...

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no scusa...cecata può darsi ma negli ultimi 10 giorni circa non mi sembra di averti visto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si. Passo, dico stronzate e vado.

Pensavo che quello di diventare cecati per il troppo desiderio fosse un problema solo maschile.


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi faceva distinzioni politiche?
> 
> la guera e' guera....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione!!!
ma dimmi...com'è stata quell'esperienza a tre?
lei chi era?
E lui?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione!!!
> ma dimmi...com'è stata quell'esperienza a tre?
> lei chi era?
> E lui?



a fare il triangolo nn lo vedo...


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione!!!
> ma dimmi...com'è stata quell'esperienza a tre?
> lei chi era?
> E lui?


lei era na sfogacazzi veneta e l'altro era un mio amico d'infanzia che gia' si ripassava a questa..

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a fare il triangolo nn lo vedo...


ebbene, fecilo...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ebbene, fecilo...
> 
> ahahahah


pure io fecilo...e non lo faro'mai piu'..ahahahah


----------



## Nameless (2 Agosto 2012)

scusate ho letto le prime pagine poi mi sono persa negli Ot... Coccodrillina alla fine te l'ha fatta leggere la mail?


----------



## Tebe (2 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> scusate ho letto le prime pagine poi mi sono persa negli Ot... Coccodrillina alla fine te l'ha fatta leggere la mail?


Non lo sappiamo ancora. aveva decido di parlargli e stiamo aspettando notizie


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo sappiamo ancora. aveva decido di parlargli e stiamo aspettando notizie


buongiorno tebe


----------



## Coccodrillina (2 Agosto 2012)

ieri ho avuto una giornataccia al lavoro.....preso un cazziatone colossale dal mio capo perchè una persona a me superiore non aveva fatto il follow up su un progetto che avevo fatto partire io...e secondo il mio capo io avrei dovuto martellare sto superiore....

dato che ero già a pezzi di mio, è scoppiata una crisi di pianto sulla via di casa, e sono arrivata da lui così....
quindi gi ho raccontato dei casini in ufficio, e poi dato che non mi calmavo e in effetti la cosa era decisamente fuori luogo x una cazziata in ufficio, lui ha cominciato a parlarmi e io ho cominciato a dirgli che non volevo perderlo....
E la sua risposta è stata "la vacanza non ti ha fatto bene", riferendosi ovviamente alla nostra esperienza a te.
Quindi gli ho detto che ero felicissima che se ne fosse accorto, che nonostante avessi deciso io di farlo mi era venuta questa gelosia assurda e sento come un frullato di sentimenti dentro.
E lui mi ha risposto (come qualcuno aveva previsto) che era stato solo sesso, che lui ama solo me e che mi ama come se non più di prima. Che non ha nesuna intenzione di lasciarmi e che capisce la reazione, perchè probabilmente se fosse stato lui a condividermi con un altro uomo avrebbe potuto avere una reazione simile.
A quel punto mi sono calmata e non ho più motivo di leggere la mail sinceramente 
grazie di nuovo a tutti per i consigli


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> ieri ho avuto una giornataccia al lavoro.....preso un cazziatone colossale dal mio capo perchè una persona a me superiore non aveva fatto il follow up su un progetto che avevo fatto partire io...e secondo il mio capo io avrei dovuto martellare sto superiore....
> 
> dato che ero già a pezzi di mio, è scoppiata una crisi di pianto sulla via di casa, e sono arrivata da lui così....
> quindi gi ho raccontato dei casini in ufficio, e poi dato che non mi calmavo e in effetti la cosa era decisamente fuori luogo x una cazziata in ufficio, lui ha cominciato a parlarmi e io ho cominciato a dirgli che non volevo perderlo....
> ...


bene, felice di sentirti sollevata... e manda a quel paese il capo.


----------



## perplesso (2 Agosto 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> ieri ho avuto una giornataccia al lavoro.....preso un cazziatone colossale dal mio capo perchè una persona a me superiore non aveva fatto il follow up su un progetto che avevo fatto partire io...e secondo il mio capo io avrei dovuto martellare sto superiore....
> 
> dato che ero già a pezzi di mio, è scoppiata una crisi di pianto sulla via di casa, e sono arrivata da lui così....
> quindi gi ho raccontato dei casini in ufficio, e poi dato che non mi calmavo e in effetti la cosa era decisamente fuori luogo x una cazziata in ufficio, lui ha cominciato a parlarmi e io ho cominciato a dirgli che non volevo perderlo....
> ...


allora,il tuo capo è un coglione.

premesso questo,sia tutti contenti che le cose siano andate bene

ma era prevedibile    come detto,una donna che sa esaudire le fantasie del proprio uomo ne possiede il cuore e la mente.    probabile che lui non ti chieda di ripetere quell'esperienza.

dovrai essere tu a decidere se ci sarà mai una seconda volta


----------



## Coccodrillina (3 Agosto 2012)

sì, penso anche io che non mi chiederà di ripetere l'esperienza a meno che sia io a proporlo. In realtà non lo escludo completamente, perchè ripeto che l'esperienza di per se' a me è piaciuta molto.
solo che forse devo elaborarla un po' internamente prima, per quanto sia eccitante vedere il proprio uomo con un'altra donna cmq un po' di effetto lo fa. Voi aspettereste di incontrare di nuovo la stessa o lo evitereste nella maniera più assoluta?


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2012)

Coccodrillina ha detto:


> sì, penso anche io che non mi chiederà di ripetere l'esperienza a meno che sia io a proporlo. In realtà non lo escludo completamente, perchè ripeto che l'esperienza di per se' a me è piaciuta molto.
> solo che forse devo elaborarla un po' internamente prima, per quanto sia eccitante vedere il proprio uomo con un'altra donna cmq un po' di effetto lo fa. Voi aspettereste di incontrare di nuovo la stessa o lo evitereste nella maniera più assoluta?


Direi di evitare nella maniera più assoluta.
Fidati.




Gente nuova.


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha ragione,Coccodrillina.

se vuoi ripetere l'esperienza perchè piace anche a te.....ok

ma assolutamente non con la stessa donna.    perchè non deve essere nulla più di un gioco di una notte (o un giorno)


----------



## Coccodrillina (6 Agosto 2012)

Grazie dei consigli!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> sei il solito .... porco. Non ti è bastato che la cassiera si lincenziasse?



ahahah


----------

